# Young Orange Chromides Reacting to Food in the Next Tank



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm raising a large number of Etroplus maculatus in a tank next to some Parrot Cichlid fry. I was feeding the 'psittacus' and the Chromides got really excited over it. Watch how they get "spooked" each time I squirt some brine shrimp into the Parrots tank. At the end, I broke down and I gave them a little BBS too. Here's the video of their antics. Kind of funny! :lol: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... TPay78O6uE


----------

